# weed has good smell but no taste and doesnt get me high



## hello12345 (Feb 2, 2013)

i just recently harvested this and i cured and dried it in about a week in half. the smell was so strong so i figured it was ready so i smoked it and it doesnt really have a taste or it doesnt really get me high. i dont know the strain but i do have pics of it.


----------



## zubey91 (Feb 2, 2013)

The time to dry n cure was too short, tat would explain the taste , as for not getting you high, id say crappy strain was it schwag bag seed? Does it smell like hay now? Whats the rh in the jar


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 2, 2013)

sounds to me like you pulled it way too early.. pulling too early is the number one way to kill potency ime..

do you have any pix of the plants right before you chepped them?


----------



## hello12345 (Feb 2, 2013)

i dont know what schwag bag seed is but i did get it out a bag of weed and it kinda still has a good smell. here is some pics of the plant before i chopped it


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 2, 2013)

are those first 2 right around the time you chopped her? if so, yeah, definitely taken down much too early imo..


----------



## hello12345 (Feb 2, 2013)

yeah i chopped it like a week after i took those pics


----------



## luckybleu (Feb 2, 2013)

looks a little early to me ,but a good strain still would of gotten you high.I think it was Forrest Gump who said " bagseed is like a box of choclates ,never know what your going to get".Its hard to find a really good pheno from a random seed in a bag ,not really worth the time or effort.


----------



## hello12345 (Feb 2, 2013)

i felt a little buzz but not as much as i did from the bag i got it from


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 2, 2013)

By the looks of those pics of the plants I've got to admit it looks like you chopped it too early, still see lots of white pistles, also yea it could of been a cheep strain.


----------



## hello12345 (Feb 2, 2013)

so there is nothing i can do at this point since i chopped it early right?


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 2, 2013)

Sad to say yes, next time get some good strains and have more patients, too bad, all that time and money, however you might be able to make some ice hash or bho with it.


----------



## Smokenpassout (Feb 2, 2013)

Yea mate, I saw some good pics on here of when bud is "ready" or "ripe". I doubt you had any amber trichomes on that. I wanted to chop a week ago when mine looked like yours. But Im waiting it out. 2 more weeks later I see a big difference. Maybe a week or two more.


----------



## hello12345 (Feb 2, 2013)

yeah im so mad at myself now lol but it was my 1st grow so no biggy i guess


----------



## cedders (Feb 2, 2013)

Nothing at this stage, what is done is done. Use more weed in your splif 
Feel sorry for you mate, try to get a little microscope or use a pic from your phone that you maximise with your pc to see what the pistils are telling you...milky colour is what you are looking to see.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 2, 2013)

It is a learning.... read the 'sticky on harvest and drying' good info there... 
Did you happen to note the day you first saw hairs on her ?


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Feb 2, 2013)

Get good genetics and u will start to notice flavor from your buds.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 2, 2013)

hello12345 said:


> yeah im so mad at myself now lol but it was my 1st grow so no biggy i guess


 i made this mistake on one grow and will never forgive myself for pulling early, that's how i pretty much can tell that you did the same thing i did..
i had a nice grow going, white russian, bluebberry x chemdawg and sleestack, and everyone of them sucked ass.. could smoke a whole blunt and barely get lifted from it at all..
i also know of a member on here that pulls his stuff at like 6 weeks, all of the time too.. a buddy of mine tried his stuff, and although it looked pretty and all, didn't have much potency to it..

i know it can be hard to sit back and look at the pretty buds and not chop, but trust me, it's so worth it if you really wait.. i've never had a plant that i considered done from 8 weeks after the switch to 12 / 12.. i now usually take all of my indica doms to around 10 weeks or so and sativa doms to at least 12 weeks or more..


----------



## rleezx (Feb 2, 2013)

all those hairs are indicative of pistils that were harvested early....they turn brown and fall off as opposed to receding into the bud when harvest at optimal conditions


----------



## hello12345 (Feb 2, 2013)

yea i think ima try to get some different seeds, i will also keep a better timing on when i switched to the 12/12 lighting cycle i think that's where i messed up but now i know not to just go by the time look at the white hairs and wait till most of them turn brown.. Thanks everyone


----------



## Organique04 (Feb 3, 2013)

You have to wait longer than white hairs turning orange. After they start to turn orange. Watch for the bud to start swell and look less like a fluffy flower. Watch as the hairs receed or shrink into the bud. Start looking at the trichomes through a 30X jewelers scope at this point. If you see any amber trichomes you can THEN harvest


----------



## hello12345 (Feb 3, 2013)

o okay i think i got it now


----------



## zubey91 (Feb 3, 2013)

I never flower under 70 days.


----------



## RaYRoZaY (Feb 5, 2013)

unless u got 60 day wonder...lol..but its still not done in 60 lol...


----------



## 48Tayy (Nov 16, 2022)

Your plant was just harvested early by looks try letting go for an extra 2weeks once you think it is done


----------



## Amaximus (Nov 16, 2022)

106 weeks later...


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 16, 2022)

48Tayy said:


> Your plant was just harvested early by looks try letting go for an extra 2weeks once you think it is done


Plants long gone dude


----------



## Lizard0420 (Nov 16, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Plants long gone dude


2 more weeks


----------



## buckaclark (Nov 16, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> 2 more weeks


Bout a pound?


----------

